# Members Spitfire Thread.



## Njaco (Aug 14, 2012)

A thread posted by one of our new members (thanks Jeff Hunt!) got me thinking: have I been prejudice or near-sighted that I only thought of P-51s in the U.S. and not around the world? So what would be the most common WWII plane at airshows OUTSIDE the United States?

The Spitfire!!!

So, along the lines of the "Members Mustang Thread", here the place for all you 'worldy' guys to post pics of Spitfires at airshows you've been to. Again, maybe we can track a few Spitties as they make their way across the European or other Continents!

First up for me is the only time I got see and smell a Spit - from Reading WWII Weekend in 2010.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 14, 2012)

Open the flood gates!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 14, 2012)

Here we go.....seen with a "friend"







Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## parsifal (Aug 14, 2012)

here is a link for a Utube video of two Spitfires a Mk XVI and a MkVIII at Temora Aviation museum 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pu3MBLyih2k_


----------



## Geedee (Aug 14, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Open the flood gates!



Wot ?...oh you mean these ones 

If you're after Spitfire P*rn then there is only one place to go and visit and that is without doubt Duxford and the Flying Legends airshows. I have pics of upto 22 of Mr Mitchells immortal spitfire on the grass at the same time on this WW2 Airfield and I've lost count of the amount of tail-chases I've seen...all acompanied by the greatest sound track ever invented by man !

I'll throw these few ground to air shots in for starters (I can can bore you all to tears with more static shots than you could shake a Messerschmidt at a later date )


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's a few from where I live. Flyers - 

MH367:











PV270:


























One that got away TB863:






Non flyers -

Wooden mock up JK715: 






Plastic Spit-on-a-stick TE288:











The original TE288 that used to sit on that stick but was moved:






TE456 many years ago:






TE456 today:






More soon


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2012)

Cool shots guys!

Good idea for a thread Chris.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 15, 2012)

Jeez, looks like the Spit is more camera friendly than the 'Stang!

Great pics guys! Love the two seat profile pic from Gary and the Spit spitting flames is just kewl!


----------



## rochie (Aug 15, 2012)

ok some from me


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 15, 2012)

My 2 cents:


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 16, 2012)

A couple of Spittys that I had something to do with once.

TE462:


























And still looking in need of a decent coat of paint today






LA198


































































These are scans of 6 x 4s, so aren't the best quality.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 16, 2012)

Excellent shots and material folks! Keep'em coming!


----------



## Violator (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi guys — Here are a few I took today at Paine Field in Everett, WA. I assume nobody minds the Hurricane (or 787). 8)


----------



## Njaco (Aug 26, 2012)

Great pics!

I think I've changed my mind. I love the LW a/c but after these pics I don't think there is anything more beautiful in the sky than a Spit. It looks like it belongs there. awesome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2012)

Awesome is the word!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2012)

A few of mine. I'm afraid most of my airborne shots are on transparencies, and yet to be scanned. The first two here are rather poor scans from work I did with the BBMF, 30 years ago, and are from the 'rejects' pile.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 28, 2012)

Cheers,


Just loving this thread.......


Jeff


----------

